
Google's answer to iMessage is finally here - avonmach
https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/17/tech/google-android-rcs-messaging-trnd/index.html
======
icefog
It doesn't offer end-to-end encryption, therefore there is little reason to be
interested. It speaks volumes about the product and company that built it,
that it's 2019 and it isn't so much as an optional feature to encrypt your
sensitive, personal communications.

